# Stripers?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyone Getting Any Off The Beach Yet?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Kev,
I recommend that you ask that question or check in at the bass barn. There seems to be both blues and stripers showing in the suds from Sandyhook down to SIC.


----------

